# Word - Bilder Einfügen mit Code



## selcukysr (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo Liebe tutorieals.de Mitglieder!

Ich bräuchte nen code was ich bei MS Word einfach eintippen kann und wodurch dann das Bild eingefügt ist. Gibt es sowas überhaupt?

Bitte um eure Hilfe, Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Ergänzung!

Ich möchte den Code in einer Excel Datei in irgendeine Zelle einfügen. Wenn ich von Word aus die Zelle über Serienbriefoption aufrufe, soll dann das Bild das in dem Code beschrieben ist bei der Word Datei eingefügt werden.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Juni 2007)

Hi,

Also ich hatte das über Bookmarks gelöst.
Die Textmarke hat das Property "Range" und dieses wiederrum das Property "InlineShapes".
Darauf kannst du die Methode AddPicture aufrufen und ein Bild an der Stelle der Textmarke einfügen.

Code für VBA hab ich nicht, aber die genannten Objekte sollten dich weiterbringen.


----------

